# M72 found along highway in BC



## muffin (29 Oct 2010)

VICTORIA — Mounties on Vancouver Island are trying to determine how a loaded rocket launcher got left in the bush near Shawnigan Lake.

RCMP say the powerful weapon was found along the Malahat Highway by a tree clearing contractor.

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions,  ............ , of the Copyright Act 

One Mountie who responded recognized the self-propelled launcher to be an M72, and that it appeared to have live rocket grenade in the tube.

The bomb squad was called and safely removed the deadly weapon.

Police believe the rocket launcher may have been there for six months or longer.

They'd like anyone with information about the disturbing find to call them.


http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20101029/rocket-launcher-101029/


----------



## chrisf (29 Oct 2010)

I question the "live" part, and unless it's confirmed in a news release that it was actually live, not just "appeared" to be live, I'll continue to doubt it.

It is extremely unlikely a live M72 would be lost in that manner...

(I say that because I know there's been a few incidents in the past two years locally where the media reported that an explosive device was found that "appeared" to be live, and was disposed of, however, they never report that AFTER it was blown up, it was confirmed as a dummy)


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I question the "live" part,



Same here. There is nowhere, that i know of, to fire one on Vancouver Island, so i doubt very much that a live M72 would have been issued to troops there.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

The artical has pictures of the actual device now


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2010)

Doesnt that look like the setup for the 21mm insert ?


----------



## McG (29 Oct 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> The artical has pictures of the actual device now


That appears to be a stupid thing to be doing.  A peizo fuse laying in the elements for 6 + months has the potential to treat the handler with a very nasty surprise.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Oct 2010)

Yikes. Not a good idea to be picking it up and seeing if its clear.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Oct 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Doesnt that look like the setup for the 21mm insert ?



I looks more like the nozzle of a live rocket (the fins fold forward in the tube).


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Oct 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I looks more like the nozzle of a live rocket (the fins fold forward in the tube).



Wow nice catch!


----------



## dapaterson (29 Oct 2010)

In other news, police are looking for this man:


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Oct 2010)

Why Bruce Cockburn? What did he do?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Why Bruce Cockburn? What did he do?



Think of his songs 

"If I Had A Rocket Launcher"


----------



## JesseWZ (29 Oct 2010)

Dang, you beat me too it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Oct 2010)

I see the usual suspects are participating in mental jousting with other idiots on the CBC article.



> The M72 LAW was withdrawn from use thirty years ago.





> This is such a B******T story. If this is the state this was found in, it is ready to fire. Also, it is not a "Rocket Propelled Grenade", it is an anti-tank rocket. It is a one use weapon that can NOT be reloaded. I have fired these many times when I was posted in Germany and in CFB Shilo. You used to be able to buy these in junk shops and find them in the dump. Once it is fired it is about as dangerous as a spent shotgun shell, unless you used it as a club I guess. I wonder what was really in the tube, what a sensational crock of s**t.





> From viewing the picture above the rusty weapon is an M-72 grenade launcher that appears to have been exposed to the weather for a long time, therefor the only military unit that would of had need or access to that weapon would have been the 3rd Princess Pats who where stationed at Work-point Barracks in the 1980's...





> Maybe a souvenir from someones tour of Afghanistan?





> This shouldn't be a suprise - it's been known for a long time that the bike gangs have members from Quebec in the army - to move drugs or weapons.
> 
> Fivebucks says the lot number comes back to the Vandoos.



 :


----------



## xena (29 Oct 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> In other news, police are looking for this man:



Bravo Zulu!  Good one! ;D


----------



## Dwight Schrute (29 Oct 2010)

I was in 3PPCLI (86 to 89), and do not recall losing any M72s. As was mentioned earlier, there is no place on the Vancouver Island to fire them. We had to go to Wainwright, Fort Lewis or Yakima.


----------



## JSR OP (29 Oct 2010)

When I read this story this morning, first thing that came to mind was that fabled story of an Ottawa unit leaving a Carl G on the side of the road.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Oct 2010)

I was Bn Orderly Sgt one night and read the log as I was bored. A few months earlier a disgruntled wife (hell hath no fury...) reported that her dearly beloved corporal hubby had a stash of pyro, including an M 72, para flares, smk gren etc.


----------



## Dissident (29 Oct 2010)

I know a lot of you are not big fans of conjectures and suppositions. But.

Does CFAD have any M72s?


----------



## Danjanou (29 Oct 2010)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> When I read this story this morning, first thing that came to mind was that fabled story of an Ottawa unit leaving a Carl G on the side of the road.



And I'm sure as we speak the champagne corks are popping in the GGFG mess. 8)


----------



## PanaEng (29 Oct 2010)

Dwight Schrute said:
			
		

> I was in 3PPCLI (86 to 89), and do not recall losing any M72s. As was mentioned earlier, there is no place on the Vancouver Island to fire them. We had to go to Wainwright, Fort Lewis or Yakima.


Chilliwack?
Fired a few around there...


----------



## Haletown (29 Oct 2010)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Chilliwack?
> Fired a few around there...



And they still haven't moved Chilliwack to Vancouver Island.

Yet


----------



## medicineman (29 Oct 2010)

I guess this explains why a bomb truck from FDU(P) was driving through Langford yesterday afternoon...

MM


----------



## Ammo (29 Oct 2010)

*Well, let's try it for size*

Man tells how he found loaded M72 rocket launcher in bush next to highway

RCMP are investigating after a loaded self-propelled rocket launcher with complete instructions on how to aim and fire the weapon were found by a tree pruner on the side of the Malahat Thursday afternoon.

Steve Taylor, 33, couldn’t believe his eyes when he looked down from the trees he was clearing — about 100 metres north of McCurdy Drive in Shawnigan Lake — to see something that looked like it was from the military.

Upon closer inspection he could clearly see the instructions.

“It said pull pin, aim through scope, and push trigger,” said Taylor. “I had an idea it might be a rocket launcher at that point.”

When Shawnigan Lake RCMP arrived at the scene — one officer was a former soldier — the weapon was identified as an M72 self-propelled rocket launcher.

“And it turns out it was loaded,” Taylor said. 

The RCMP said one live rocket grenade was in the tube.

The Canadian Forces Explosive Ordinance Disposal Unit was called in and took the weapon.

As of Friday morning, a spokesperson from CFB Esquimalt hadn’t returned calls to comment on whether the launcher might have been from the base.


Read more: hhttp://www.timescolonist.com/news/tells+found+loaded+rocket+launcher+bush+next+highway/3743856/story.html


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Oct 2010)

man that picture is scary......man oh man is he LUCKY!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Oct 2010)

Haletown said:
			
		

> And they still haven't moved Chilliwack to Vancouver Island.
> 
> Yet



Actually it's quite possible that wee bits of the range are washed up onto Vancouver Island by now. The rocket and grenade range were washed away in a flood years ago. Still does not explain the M72. I didn't take this report seriously until I saw a better picture of the rear end. 99% of the time "evil rocket launcher" turns out to be a empty tube.


----------



## chrisf (29 Oct 2010)

Alright, so that's insane...


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Oct 2010)

> RCMP are investigating after *a loaded self-propelled rocket launcher* with complete instructions on how to aim and fire the weapon were found by a tree pruner on the side of the Malahat Thursday afternoon.



This is turning into a proverbial fish story for the reporters.  Don't they ever learn how to use Google? 

And now it's too late, the M72 will henceforth and forever be known as a "self-propelled rocket launcher", now ranking higher than the Katyusha and MLRS in Google.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Oct 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> This is turning into a proverbial fish story for the reporters.  Don't they ever learn how to use Google?
> 
> And now it's too late, the M72 will henceforth and forever be known as a "self-propelled rocket launcher", now ranking higher than the Katyusha and MLRS in Google.



I guess ...... if it is "self-propelled"; that may explain how it got there.    >


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess ...... if it is "self-propelled"; that may explain how it got there.    >



 :rofl:

Good one!   :nod:


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Oct 2010)

I love how CTV included a screen shot from a youtube video of a Canadian soldier firing one in Afghanistan.


----------



## medicineman (29 Oct 2010)

Just saw the new story on TV - the tree trimmers were taking hero shots of eachother dicking around with it - I looked a little closer and it was cocked...just shaking my head.

Be interesting to see where it came from;  BTW - where it was found, no f*&king way it washed ashore - it's up on the Malahat Highway, about a grand ASL.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (29 Oct 2010)

Not too much escapes us here, even the crude reporting.    ;D


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Oct 2010)

From the CBC comments...  :

"Everyone is assuming it is a Canadian weapon. Are these smuggled across the boarder? Doesn't Walmart carry them in the US...for home defense only."


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Oct 2010)

> "Doesn't Walmart carry them in the US...for home defense only."



Of course they do, but you can tell the Walmart rockets that were made in Korean sweatshops because the parts don't fit together as well, the labels have bad "Engrish" and they just feel a little bit cheaper than the Toys R' Us rockets.


----------



## 2Charlie (30 Oct 2010)

Can't make this stuff up.  Can't wait to hear the truth based upon Lot Number, issue date and where.  This will go one of to ways.  Jail (Service Prison) someone thought they could outsmart the RQ on live fire Ex or Jail (Crow Bar Hotel) criminal activity whether Canuck or US issue.   The Lot Number always goes back to a dotted line with a signature.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Oct 2010)

Fell off the back of a truck.  8)


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Oct 2010)

I notice that the news articles make no mention of the sling assembly. Was that item found nearby ?

In which direction was it pointed when found. (Toward the highway I must suppose)

Dummies are painted and have holes drilled, so that is ruled out.

Good point 2Charlie.......Lot Numbers tell the complete story from the manufacturer and follows through to the end user unit.
So it shouldn't be too hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Franko (30 Oct 2010)

Just saw it on the Commie Broadcasting channel.

It was live and cocked, had to rewind the PVR to take a second look at the shock tube and see the venturi. Imagine if he pressed the trigger.....Backblast area NOT clear.

Angels involved?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Oct 2010)

I am sure that they will find some more explosive evidence. YYEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## pbi (30 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I was Bn Orderly Sgt one night and read the log as I was bored. A few months earlier a disgruntled wife (hell hath no fury...) reported that her dearly beloved corporal hubby had a stash of pyro, including an M 72, para flares, smk gren etc.



Was that 3PP? I recall a case in Vic while I was there  involving a guy in Recce Pl who had accumulated a frightening pile of ammo, explosives and pyro in his house, mostly while being a TDM sentry or ammo handler during live fire trg (Cbt Sp Coy often got dinged with running those ranges, if you recall...) I can't recall who turned him in, but when the MPs got the news, it was decided to evacuate the houses around his PMQ for safety.

At his court martial in the Dockyard, the list of items covered a full page of 8 1/2 by 11 paper. His defence was that he was planning to go to Africa as a merc, and was setting up his own "personal training programme". Can't recall the sentence, but the case reminds me that weapon and ammo thefts were not at all uncommon in the 80s and 90s, including Vic, Wainwright, Shilo, Timmins, Brantford, Pet and other locations.

Cheers


----------



## Devlin (30 Oct 2010)

Sadly it doesn't boggle the mind too much that these guys decided to play with it and take hero pics with the M72...guess Darwin is alive and well somewhere. My 8 year old has more sense than this


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Oct 2010)

I did hear at one time of someone using det cord for a clothsline  
It might be the same one as pbi mentions. ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Oct 2010)

2 Charlie and 57 the lots will tell you which unit used them but if there were 100 in the lot and different units got a certain number from that lot you could very well be dealing with many units.

According to this article and the good Sgt we no longer use them.  We may not be using the model that was found but we are using them still.

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=26164060

A picture of the sights would be able to help with the model.


----------



## medicineman (31 Oct 2010)

God forbid they actually ask someone who is currently serving - not someone who got to shoot the original one  :.

MM


----------



## Franko (31 Oct 2010)

A Vietnam vet who never served in Canada....awesome reporting. Wonder by who?



> By CBC News, cbc.ca, Updated: October 30, 2010 9:05 PM



Fail.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Oct 2010)

Gerry Flowers
United States Marine Corps (Ret.)

http://www.mooresmarauders.org/gerry_flowers.htm



> 1968-1971: United States Marine Corps: Sergeant 2nd CAG, Vietnam
> 
> Summary: Duties included all aspects of team planning, equipment, armament, mapping and tactics for ambush, mission accomplishment, and safe egress (or medevac) or a highly trained, highly motivated team of young marines.



Obviously, it's impossible to find anyone on the left coast that might have more current (or even Canadian) military experience.


----------



## 57Chevy (31 Oct 2010)

Being a self contained weapon, I find it hard to believe that this would be a result of someone removing it from a 
range practice as the salvage of such is duly accounted for.
Quote:
"Upon notification that a user has not returned or accounted for its self contained weapons and salvage a review of its EXPENDITURE sheet/range clearance sheet will be conducted. If the discrepancies are not corrected the Ammunition Technical Officer will then inform the commanding officer. The CO will then determine by the information given to him by the ATO if a formal military police investigation is required."

Self Contained Weapons


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Oct 2010)

Don't know any details about the find itself, but from the pictures the following is clear:

It had a projectile in it.  Note I don't say a live projectile, because DISPLAY items are made to look as realistic as possible and with the quality of pictures that cannot be ruled out.

It is a M72A3 or earlier.  That means IF it was in Canadian service, it was over a decade ago or so.  This is evident from the design of the rear cover that hinges down, current ones are padded and black.

Two theories:
1.  This was lost back in the mists of times (10 to 40 years ago) and just found.  I've seen older stuff in just as good condition on ranges, weathering is a funny thing.

2.  One of Canada's friendly neighborhood organized crime groups acquired it and had to ditch it.  Bikers, Asian gangs, etc, could have acquired one from overseas.


----------



## Old Sweat (31 Oct 2010)

While one cannot take chances, and the warhead would probably still be live, is there a possibility that moisture has contaminated the rocket motor and/our the firing mechanism? In other words, how good is the seal of the front and rear covers?

Don't get me wrong. Potentially this was a very dangerous situation, and the old adage about God protecting fools (and drunks) from themselves was never truer.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> While one cannot take chances, and the warhead would probably still be live, is there a possibility that moisture has contaminated the rocket motor and/our the firing mechanism? In other words, how good is the seal of the front and rear covers?



The photos showed the end caps already off and the launcher fully extended.   Once the mfr seal has been broken, even if the caps are put back on, it is no longer guaranteed to be watertight.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Oct 2010)

Most susceptible component to water ingress is the igniter.  If you look at the photo showing the rear of the projectile, the white/translucent plug in the venturi is the ignite which contains BP.  BP is very hygroscopic.  The white ring you can see in the photo between the igniter and venturi is basically caulking to waterproof the inside of the rocket motor.  There are black spots on it, could be removed caulking, or more likely, dirt that has fallen in.


----------



## medicineman (31 Oct 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Obviously, it's impossible to find anyone on the left coast that might have more current (or even Canadian) military experience.



They coldn't get me at home - I was Base Duty Warrant  ;D.

Something AT90 noted though - since a certain high profile bike gang owns alot of turf up Island, they may well have accidentally lost it  :.

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Oct 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> They couldn't get me at home - - I was Base Duty Warrant



Perhaps you were unavailable because of your onerous and secretive duties, but with the number of reporters trolling this site for juicy rumours, you'd think they could have picked out a fact or two to go with a current national story. And maybe even asked a question for clarification.    :


----------



## medicineman (1 Nov 2010)

If it makes sense, do the opposite, right?

MM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

It seams that I Had incorrect information earlier, and thus made a incorrect correlation between 2 separate events


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And now it's too late, the M72 will henceforth and forever be known as a "self-propelled rocket launcher", now ranking higher than the Katyusha and MLRS in Google.


When it's not known as a "bazooka", that is.....


> Use of Bamberton for 1980s military exercises may help answer how a loaded rocket launcher ended up in brush near the Malahat Drive last week.
> 
> Maureen Alexander of the Bamberton Historical Society suspects the grenade launcher, found by logger Steve Taylor Oct. 28, may be a weapon lost or stolen during those manoeuvres by cops and soldiers nearly 30 years ago.
> 
> The time frame basically fits the vintage of the Canadian-made NATO-stamped M72 *bazooka* a navy agent stated might have origins in the late 1970s ....


More from the _Cowichan News Leader Pictorial_ here.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Nov 2010)

Well, youve got to realize that the Cowichan News Leader isnt exactly your modern state-of-the-art paper and their staff arent all Pulitzer Prize winners.  We're mostly happy that they got the part right where they described it as a weapon.  Although whether its a rocket launcher, grenade launcher or bazooka is kind of up in the air.  Thank God we have the Bamberton Historical Society around to help us clear that up...    :


----------



## Nostix (8 Nov 2010)

It could be worse. Many people around my neighborhood solely read the University of Victoria's student newspaper.  It makes the Cowichan News Leader look like the New York Times. 



> As of press time, the Canadian Forces base in Esquimalt has been evasive about the possibility that the launcher might be one of theirs. Lt.-Cmdr. Nathalie Garcia from Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt has conceded, “We have similar launchers in our inventory.”
> 
> So how long does it take to nip out to the storage shed and see if all that inventory is there? How is it that, almost a week after the fact, the base has yet to give any further statement? Would we sit back and say, “In your own time, dear soldiers,” if that launcher had been found a few kilometres closer to our homes? What if someone unearthed it here on campus



More from the Martlet (If you dare, it gets far more childish) here.

This is apparently a legitimate source of community news.


----------



## Haggis (8 Nov 2010)

Maybe a better approach would be for DND to say "Yes, we are investigating and comparing the information on the launcher (i.e. lot number) and the circumstances of it's discovery and recovery against our past and present inventories and activities.  To say anything more at this point would be speculation.  Once the source of this item is known we will be in a better position to possibly determine how it got there and who may have been involved, but we do not yet have that information."

There.  Done.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Nov 2010)

Their confusion could be either mailicious to imply conspiracy (OMG!!!) or due to actual confusion.  Hard to tell which, but considering the source its probably a student being both stupid and ignorant.

Despite having 'higher' education, many of them there have no idea how difficult it is to look through hard-copy records from 30 years ago.  That means every single base going through dusty yellowed archived documents related to ammunition/explosive devices, if you can find them, which no one wants to do in the first place, and nobody is likely to do unless ordered.   

Ive had to do something similiar before, and its not fun - took two months, and that was with all the records I needed to access within 5 km of where I worked.


----------



## CombatDoc (8 Nov 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Maybe a better approach would be for DND to say "Yes, we are investigating and comparing the information on the launcher (i.e. lot number) and the circumstances of it's discovery and recovery against our past and present inventories and activities.  To say anything more at this point would be speculation.  Once the source of this item is known we will be in a better position to possibly determine how it got there and who may have been involved, but we do not yet have that information."
> 
> There.  Done.


Well done, Haggis, you have a bright, shining future ahead of you as a PAO.  What trade are you OT'ing from? Your response is much better than the official party line, as well as the mumbo jumbo from the Martlet ("Rocket launchers serve only one purpose: destruction. The fact that it was moss-covered does not mean it was innocuous. The fact it was stumbled upon doesn’t mean it wasn’t left there for some specific or sinister purpose.").


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Nov 2010)

Something similar happenned locally a little while back, except it was in a drug bust.

http://communities.canada.com/vancouversun/blogs/realscoop/archive/2010/06/03/rocket-launcher-among-arsenal-seized-by-kamloops-rcmp.aspx



> A 39-year-old man with no criminal record was allegedly in control of a pretty large arsenal of weapons that included a rocket launcher.



The link has a bit more info.  I also read somewhere this was the anti tank variety.


----------



## Veovius (12 Nov 2010)

Here is the image url showing the rocket launcher :

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/3108454.bin?size=620x400


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2010)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Something similar happenned locally a little while back, except it was in a drug bust.
> 
> http://communities.canada.com/vancouversun/blogs/realscoop/archive/2010/06/03/rocket-launcher-among-arsenal-seized-by-kamloops-rcmp.aspx
> 
> The link has a bit more info.  I also read somewhere this was the anti tank variety.



They are all an anti tank variety when loaded. After use, they are an empty tube.


----------



## HavokFour (12 Nov 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> They are all an anti tank variety when loaded. After use, they are an empty tube.



A bludgeon? ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Nov 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> They are all an anti tank variety when loaded. After use, they are an empty tube.


Ah, sorry.  I thought that there was anti tank, anti building, and anti personal variants.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2010)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry.  I thought that there was anti tank, anti building, and anti personal variants.



Lets just say that it is an anti tank rocket that can be utilized in other ways.


----------



## Haletown (15 Nov 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> A bludgeon? ;D



In the BC Bud Community, someone would likely turn it into a Bong.


----------



## 392 (15 Nov 2010)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry.  I thought that there was anti tank, anti building, and anti personal variants.



The Chinese have different variations of shoulder fired rockets - one of them being the 75mm Type 69 APers bounding rocket. Can't say I've ever heard of an "anti-building" variant of anything before.....except maybe J-Dam  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Nov 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> The Chinese have different variations of shoulder fired rockets - one of them being the 75mm Type 69 APers bounding rocket. Can't say I've ever heard of an "anti-building" variant of anything before.....except maybe J-Dam  ;D



I thought the SMAW has a warhead designed for this, the SMAW-NE, and the PzF 3 Bunkerfaust, or would these be be considered more multipurpose rounds?   



> The SMAW-NE uses a thermobaric warhead which produces an overpressure wave capable of collapsing a lightly constructed building.





> PzF 3 Bunkerfaust
> Designed for use against hardened bunkers, lightly-armoured vehicles & soft targets



SMAW-NE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoulder-launched_Multipurpose_Assault_Weapon#Rockets

PzF 3 Bunkerfaust
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzerfaust_3#Specifications

And a video from Discovery showing its use(SMAW-NE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNdN5G-iXd8


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Nov 2010)

Let's not confuse the issue any more than it is. We're talking about M72 SRAAW(L) here. 




_edit for spelling_


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Nov 2010)

I know someone that brought home an RPG (sans rocket) from tour- totally legit.

Who wants to be my friend?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Dec 2010)

This came out today

Rocket launcher's origin stumps B.C. RCMP

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/12/09/bc-vancouver-island-rocket-launcher.html


I am puzzeld by the line:


> An investigation by police and the military found the last record of the weapon was in the Defence of National Defence's inventory in Ottawa in 1976. The movement of the rocket launcher beyond that date is not known.



When they say in Ottawa do they mean just in files or physically in a store house there?


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2010)

It is possible that DND could go no further than confirming ownership of the Lot number.  M72's are not individually serialized or tracked, so there would be no way to confirm exactly when it may have been issued or from which base if the Lot was split between issuing ammunition facilities and from there to multiple units and courses at either a single or multiple locations.


----------



## Greymatters (10 Dec 2010)

There is also the possibility that it ws stolen and that the crime was never detected.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> There is also the possibility that it ws stolen and that the crime was never detected.



I would think that part of its journey is pretty much a given, it wasn't disposed of through Crown Assets.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I would think that part of its journey is pretty much a given, it wasn't disposed of through Crown Assets.



Well, either that, or someone just took the amnesty bush to a whole new level


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Dec 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Well, either that, or someone just took the amnesty bush to a whole new level



ROFL!

that made my night!


----------



## Scott (11 Dec 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Well, either that, or someone just took the amnesty bush to a whole new level



Or they couldn't fit it in the box.

And wasn't the last known whereabouts Ottawa? Smaller than a Garl G...hmmm...


----------



## Greymatters (12 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I would think that part of its journey is pretty much a given, it wasn't disposed of through Crown Assets.



I probably missed it but I didnt read of anybody saying it so far.


----------



## Franko (12 Dec 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Or they couldn't fit it in the box.
> 
> And wasn't the last known whereabouts Ottawa? Smaller than a Garl G...hmmm...



It won't be hard to do a thorough investigation methinks. Someone will have to dust off some records in a vault somewhere.

The lot number will get to the bottom of it....and it will reveal a name, no doubt, of either the soldier who signed for it or the one responsible for it's storage.

Regards


----------

